# Time To Sign In



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

I have been lurking since July and guess I need to sign in. My wife and I purchased a 2006 30RLS in July. We love the camper, however I wish there was a little more quality control at Keystone.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and Good Luck with your trailer.

You have to have some at all to get a little more









John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the site, you need to tell us your problems and see if we can help.

Happy Camping and Post Often.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

BenandTina,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback. sunny Like Andy says, post some of the problems you have and someone on here with have some suggestions/help. Happy Camping


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME, BENANDTINA!* action action action

Glad you have decided to check in!.

QC is certainly an issue at Keystone, however I suspect it is an equal issue throughout the industry. That's what makes this site so great. We are all able to help each other!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

BenandTina said:


> I have been lurking since July and guess I need to sign in. My wife and I purchased a 2006 30RLS in July. We love the camper, however I wish there was a little more quality control at Keystone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wecome!!!!

OMG........for me....and some other owners I know, the QC on this unit is HANDS DOWN, NIGHT AND DAY, much, much, much, much (get the point?) better than the six month old POS that I just got out of........My ex TT was from a company that brags about their "white glove" treatment and finally assemby/inspection. Nothing could have been further from the truth. It wasn't a lemon, but my lord the things that were missed, not finished, half done, etc.......my old Forestriver pop-up was better built than my last TT.

I am sorry to hear that you aren't happy with the Keystone QC, but I've got some stories that would make you shake your head in disbelief (like a six inch hole in the middle of the floor that they just "missed"). I am like a kid in a candy store now......just thrilled to death......granted, it may not be absolutely perfect and there was some very minor stuff I found during the PDI, but they were all taken care of.

By all means please let us know what they missed......I bet in my previous TT life, I've had to deal with it.

You've found a great place to get help.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome! (don't even get me started on QC!







)

zoomzoom...I thought you were an astronaut until I clicked your link!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> zoomzoom...I thought you were an astronaut until I clicked your link!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been known to launch the car into places no man has gone before.......


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

BenandTina, "Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrads on your new Outback".

Like Doug said, I think we all know how QC is at any manufacture, but thats one thing this site can help you with. If you have a problem, people in this site have the answer.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

a warm welcome to you from another newbie. You will find the help here that you might need to correct any of those snafus the QC people missed. This place has a lot of very wise folks who are willing to help with just about anything. Good luck and happycamping


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome BenandTina,

No need to lurk when the welcome mat is always out.

About QC: nothing's perfect, including most Outbacks. Hope all your issues are trivial and nothing major. That's the way it is for most.

Anyway, welcome aboard. Post often.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Benandtina to the group
Glad you decided to stop lurking









Don


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I know just what you mean on the quality of construction. I bought a 30rls back in March and it has so many things wrong with it that the dealership offered to pay part of the cost to replace it with a new one. Because of all the units being made for FEMA this wasn't possible so It's been in the shop for six weeks now waiting on parts. Not sure if I'd choose another trailer anyhow, at least with mine everything should be fixed when I get it back. I'd hate to start over with the same problems on another. Having a good relationship with your dealership can make a world of difference







Overall I really like my Outback and the people here have really given me quite a bit of advice and I've learned a lot just reading everyones solutions. Best of luck!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems there are always a few hiccups along the way. You'll get them ironed out and everything will be great.

Welcome to the board as an offical member....

Where ya from?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

QC is an issue in every industry. You know the old adages: never buy a car that was built on Monday - everyone's got a hangover; don't buy one built on a Friday - everyone's mind is on the weekend. Things happen and get missed that shouldn't, in all manufacuring. Same here and unfortunately, you seem to have gotten a unit that has more than its share of things wrong.

Like Zoom, the QC on my previous TT was lacking. And it was a decent trailer. Sometimes things happen. I've found the Outback to be superior in many ways to my old TT. It's not perfect, but nothing in this life is. It's also not a $40,000.00 travel trailer. I've found the OB to be the best and most bang for the buck.

I'm not minimizing your travails. I'm sure it's a royal pain in the butt to have so many things go wrong that it puts the unit in the shop. I hope it works out for you and you get back into the fun of ownership soon.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BenandTina, (sounds like an ice cream, doesn't it?)









Have patience. The Outback is one teriffic trailer. All have trouble spots, but once you get over the hurdles, it's great to get out and enjoy!

Mark


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, it's at the dealer now getting 15 things fixed. Most of them are just things that should have not gotten out of the factory. They include trim around the fan in the bathroom that is cracked where it was tightened too tight. Trim around the front door that is falling off because the staples didn't go into anything. Water leak around the water heater, and leak from the shower which is not from the water lines but from the shower stall. One of the reading lights blew 4 bulbs on the first time it was used. Lot's of rust around the outside cook stove. Good ole mislabeling of the holding tanks. Broken holders that hold the passthrough doors open. Bent awning tube, leaking passthrough door and the list goes on.







The dealer has had it for 11 days now. Maybe it will be fixed when I get it back. Also, thanks for the warm welcome action . I now have lots of mods to do now thanks to all of you.


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

I live in Helena, Alabama. Mark, it's funny you say it sounds like an ice cream. My younger brother is named Jerry.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Ben and Tina,

I just want to welcome you again to the site.

We are from Alabama also, Daleville in south AL. Just want to tell yall about the Southeastern Spring Rally in May, Alabama, and the Southeastern Summer Rally in June, Desten, FL. You can read albout them in the forum called "Outback Rallies". Hope yall can come, it is going to be great.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> I have been known to launch the car into places no man has gone before.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man? Perhaps not. But I'll bet I've had my Miata there a time or two









action action action WELCOME to our e-campground, benandtina! action action action 
They've already all said the good stuff but be sure to share the issues you've had/are having. There will be at least 1 Outbacker on this Forum who can help!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

ben & tina

welcome aboard action

& congrats on the new outback









hope the dealer gets your trailer right. we just got a letter from our dealer saying that parts for our trailer finally came in, after 5 months of waiting







.

darrel


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

It will all work out, and you will love the OB. Doubling what Crawfish said, hope to see yall at the Spring and Summer rally.


----------

